# Rookie Wrapper Question



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I have always wanted to try making my own rods. My question is about what equipment is the best way to start. Should a person get the starter pack from Mud hole for one example or get a power wrapper. Knowing me, if I start the hobby I will get into it and like it so I want to get some decent stuff to start with, not top of the line but something that gets the job done for a rookie. If I love it I can always move up but wrapping by hand looks to be tedious and the drying process looks easier with a motor. Any and all opinions welcome. 
Thanks
Joe


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*You can wrap a rod with...*

Cardboard to hold the rod up and a heavy book to act as your thread tensioner. 
I first bought a hand wrapper from mudhole and then ended up buying a power wrapper a year later. If you know it is something you enjoy and stick with it...SPLURGE for the power wrapper.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

fbiprez said:


> ...wrapping by hand looks to be tedious and the drying process looks easier with a motor.


Wrap all my rods by hand. Good for the soul.... I wrap rods during the cold Winter months and I'm not in a rush to finish them... Fancy butt wraps are capable as well...


Sandcrab


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

*not quite a rookie but close*

I have built one rod completely including a decorative closed chevron wrap and built another to a fishable completion (i.e., no decorative wrapping). I bought a batson hand wrapper for 30-40 bucks and a drying motor which also came with a single rack. Both were sufficient. Yes, it was tedious, but definitely manageable.

If you're rich then buy one and never look back. If not, know that it can be done without one and spend the money on some sweet blanks.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a rookie too. My first attempt at wrapping was just to re-wrap some guides on an old rod for practice. I did that with the cardboard box and phone book method. It worked but I decided to get a power wrapper for my first complete build. I didn't even attempt to use the "power" part but I really liked the stability and the handy tension control. It made things a lot easier to manage for me. For example, think about being in the middle of a wrap and you need to stop for one reason or another. Without a good wrapper it's really hard to step away from your work and have the wrap stay good and tight. 

If you feel like you can afford it and you think it's something you will do more than once, it will be worth your while to get a decent wrapper. Also, the drying motor is almost a must unless you want to keep rotating the rod manually every 15 minutes until your epoxy dries.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

OK, is it best to start out with a kit from one of the vendors rather than get the parts separately ? I looked at Cabellas Tackle craft catalog and Mudholes web site so far. Any other good vendors that you recommend? 

I was thinking to start with one of the cheapest kits and see how that goes before going crazy and throwing money at it. That will come later I suspect.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Good idea about trying it out before you invest a lot of $$$. I took one of my older rods that I didn't use anymore and practiced on it. It didn't take long for me to realize it was something I enjoyed doing.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fbiprez said:


> OK, is it best to start out with a kit from one of the vendors rather than get the parts separately ? I looked at Cabellas Tackle craft catalog and Mudholes web site so far. Any other good vendors that you recommend?
> 
> I was thinking to start with one of the cheapest kits and see how that goes before going crazy and throwing money at it. That will come later I suspect.


When you say "kits" are you referring to a rod kit ( rod blank,handles , guides, etc.) or 

a finishing kit-- thread, finish, epoxy, etc. ?

I avoid the rod kits and purchase components separately.

On the power wrapper question, I wouldn't wrap without a power wrapper, even tho it can be done.

An entry level power wrapper that contains both a wrapping motor and a drying motor in one unit is the most convienent way to go. If you are planning on doing long surf rods it really helps to buy an extra track section which will generally make the wrapper 12 feet long.

I don't know if Scott Parsons carries wrappers or not (fishsticks4u) but you can check with him as an alternate source to mudhole for blanks,guides,finishing equipment, etc.


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

Mudhole has terrible shipping charges, but the nicest website and selection of any of the online vendors. I bought stuff from fishsticks4u in person at the ICRBE in the winter and they were nice enough, but their website is not as user friendly. I have also ordered stuff from Acidrod and everything went smoothly. 

As for rod kits, if I hadn't been able to talk to people face to face at the conference, I was going kit all the way. For me, there are too many decisions to make and too little good information on the components available. What's the saying - I couldn't find the forest for all the trees? Once you get a rod under your belt and understand how things go together and that you're not going to screw things up because your stripper guide (whatever the hell that is) is 1/2 inch from the "optimal" location, etc., you'll know more about what you want.

I think people who are a lot further away from their first rod forget about this. Or maybe I was just making it too complicated


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I noticed that Acid rod has their complete starter kit for $10 more than Mudhole but free shipping. Looks like it may have more stuff in the kit but I haven't read into it really deep. Need to do more research, would like to get a complete kit to be able to start , just add a rod kit. I agree on starting with a kit ,learn the ropes and know what all is involved in the process before trying to piece one together myself. Mudhole has a great web site for sure, packed with info for rookies. Acid may have some cheaper kits to start out with. I'll keep reading and learning on line and asking goofy questions.
Joe


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

You can do anything minus turning cork handles with a simple hand wrapper. The flex coat version is suitable and i have used it for years. Its not the greatest but it is more than ample to wrap with.

I also recommend a drying motor as a must. Sitting in front of a rod and turning it 90 degrees every 10 Min's for 5 hours will get old quick.

You can get a package deal with the hand wrapper and drying motor for a reasonable price and it will last you years. If you like most others here get hooked then spend the dollars on the power wrapper.

I would spend the extra money on the Clemens books. They are great for first time builders and a great resource for future projects. A butt wrap alignment tool is also a good investment.


----------

